# Anyone not find out it was twins until later on in pregnancy?



## Mrs_Wright

This may sound really stupid, and i guess it probably annoys some twin mummy's with questions like this lol but!!!
My husbands nan went for a medium reading and she was told that my husband and I are expecting twins! 
We have had scans, but on each scan baby hasn't moved that much, so I guess it could be possible for a second baby to be missed! 
I think that if it was twins we would know by now (I'm 25+2) but dh's nan really thinks we are going to be surprised with twins when I give birth, mainly because of the medium telling her, and because I'm bigger now than I was at 36 weeks with my son lol. 
I tried googling and saw a lot of stories where people didn't find out till much later or until they gave birth. So I just wondered if anyone here had a hidden twin on scan lol
:flower:


----------



## cherrylips100

You would definitly know by now if you were expecting twins. I found at 11 weeks and many ladies on here found at 8weeks or even earlier.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Highly unlikely after multiple scans but not impossible. 

I didn't know I was having twins until I had my first scan at 37+2 but as I said, it was my first scan. 

You will be bigger because you've had a baby already and everything stretches easier.


----------



## Let it be

I found out at my 12 week scan, but I've heard stories of people not finding out till much later or even at birth but I think that was a while ago before technology was as good as it is, but I guess nothing is impossible x


----------



## Let it be

Coincidentally, I was told when my son was about a year old by a medium that I was going to have a multiple birth with my next pregnancy - I literally laughed in her face but here we are expecting twins - by son is almost 4 now. 

Also my son told me when I was about 5 weeks pregnant that there were two babies in my belly - he didn't even know I was pregnant only me and my husband knew at that point and had never discussed it in front of him. Lol x


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Anything is possible. Twins can be missed. Triplets can be missed. Although, highly unlikely... it has happened in the past, so I say that NOONE can say for certainty that a baby can't get missed these days.


----------



## marymoomin

I can say with certainty I would be suing my sonographer if it came to pass 25 weeks down the line that I was having multiples when I had been told a singleton.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My friend had 17 scans and tests done she gave birth to her son and while waiting to deliver the after birth she had his twin. Both are healthy happy 13 year olds so it is possible, mine were obvious at 12 week though x


----------



## ~Brandy~

They found mine around 6W. It's crazy rare for a twin to be missed.. even to an untrained eye on an ultrasound they are super obvious.


----------



## Mrs R

I first seen my 2 babies at 7 weeks. I'm sure years ago it was very easy to miss a twin when scans were rare, and blurry. As someone else said, with the technology nowadays, it is very obvious how many babies there are in there. Although I'm sure it's always possible to miss one, or for one to be hiding. Unlikely though


----------



## jury3

Mine were obvious at 7 weeks but they each had their own sac. I can see how identical twins might be missed. Seems like it would be pretty rare though after several scans. You never know! We had a tarot card reading jan last year that predicted twins in sept, due in may. We found out we were preg end of August, twins in sept and our due date is in may.


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow Jury! I want to go to your tarot card person! That's so cool


----------



## jury3

Yeah it was kind of creepy how accurate she was. Funny thing is it's a family member of SIL who just does it for fun.


----------



## clynn11

My friend went in for an ultrasound at 12 weeks and they saw only one. Went in for a gender ultrasound at 20 weeks and there were two- identical twin girls! Stranger things have happened.


----------



## 5drops

My sister is huge. We think it is twins but they have not looked yet. They told her just to not be suprised at her 20 week scan if it comes,out as so.

I come on here to let her know of your experiences.


----------



## HappiestMom

haha know this is an old thread but 5drops let us know what happend at her 20 week scan! lol lol...


----------



## HappiestMom

and funny but Ive thought hm..maybe if I ever get pregnant again I'll tell them to just wait until 12 weeks for a scan and maybe be surprised instead of knowing right off an worrying about twin stuff for the first tri...lol...


----------



## 5drops

Most definitely will.


----------



## 5drops

Promised to update.....my sister is just having one big baby boy!!!!!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

awww...congrats to her!!! thanks for updating lol


----------

